# Silicone Mouthpiece Build



## smashtoad (Nov 16, 2015)

This is a simple processor making a silicone mouthpiece. Should be pliable and comfortable, though getting your personal size right might take some trial and error.

Mix some water color paint with silicone on a piece of foil or business card. I mixing with a toothpick. Put the mixture on some Saranwrap and fold the other side over it. You can now shape it without touching it.

Once you get it to the right size wrap it over something round and tape it down. I bought the paints at Wal-Mart for like 8 bucks. No need to add paint unless you want to. I'll continue the build as I go. Sorry About the pics. Took them with my phone inn the wrong direction. Didn't notice until I had loaded them.


----------

